# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Persoonlijke en mentale ontwikkeling

## Mirr24

Beste, 

Voor mijn afstuderen doe ik onderzoek naar de wensen en behoeften van persoonlijke en mentale ontwikkeling binnen de fitnessbranche. Het uiteindelijke doel is om een platform op te zetten voor geinteresseerden.

Bent u bezoeker van een fitnesscentrum? Dan wil ik u vragen een korte enquete in te vullen via de volgende link: http://www.thesistools.com/mindoverbody

Hartelijk dank voor uw medewerking!

----------

